# 2009 crosswalk for unlisted procedures



## NIENAJADLY (Jan 20, 2009)

I am (still) waiting for my 2009 crosswalk but the online coding program we use doesn't have any asa codes associated with any of the unlisted procedures as of 1/1/09.  Does anyone know or could check to see if this is an error in the program or if there really is no asa with the unlisted procedures anymore?  Or are we able to pick the appropriate asa on our own using the unlisted CPT?  Sounds weird to me but that's what I'm getting.

Anyone have any info??
Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 21, 2009)

No, it's not a programming error.  Due to "unlisted procedure" the coder is instructed to apply the most appropriate ASA code as it may vary depending on what the unlisted code is being used for.  This is much like fee schedules in which a "fee" is not set for the unlisted codes as the code value would vary depending on the procedure being performed and specialty.

Julie, CPC


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jan 27, 2009)

this was hard on our office as well, we do alot of dental procedures and went to enter the unlisted procedure 41899, it went directly to the "surgical" code, would not let me change to anesthesia. our system has advised us that we have to use the asa code, we just recieved our 2009 asa crosswalk books, that really helps alot


----------

